# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Lee Priest Interview

## ArnoldAnabo

Hi,
I'm new here and I want to greet ya all, cause this Forum is great. I've read a few times about a "shocking" Lee Priest interview and I wonder if anyone could post it here or give me a url where I can find it.
Greetings, Arnold

----------


## jm23

bodybuilding.c..

----------


## ArnoldAnabo

Thank you.
Greetings, Arnold :Welcome:

----------

